# Se puede eliminar el crossover de un amplificador de valvulas?



## Sinfirma23 (Jun 5, 2017)

Buenas, dispongo de un amplificador con solo la etapa valvular que tiene un crossover para el cono de 12 y para un tweeter...el tema es que cuando me microfonean en escenario, me ponen el micro en el cono de 12 y se comen los agudos, sonando todo muy apagado.

Yo soy guitarrista, y la pregunta es...puedo saltarme el crossover y conectar la salida de la etapa directamente al altavoz de 12" para que las frecuencias meidas-agudas caracteristicas de mi instrumento no las mande al tweeter?

El altavoz es de 8ohm, imagino que eso no afecta no?, es decir, si me salto el crossover y enchufo la etapa directamente al altavoz, este ha de seguir siendo de 8 ohm no?

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2017)

El problema no es el crossover sino el parlante.
Quita el xover y el tweeter y reemplaza el parlante por uno para guitarra.
Asunto resuelto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2017)

Otra opción sería , si las dimensiones físicas lo permiten , colocar un soporte delante del parlante y montar allí el tweeter cómo si fuera un coaxial . . . BBB


----------

